# Orinsky



## rongarrett (Dec 2, 2008)

Been out of touch for awhile and haven't fished offshore lately. I'm dying to know what the general opinion for the Orinsky reef is.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Orinksky huh? never heard of that one. but as for the ORISKANY, it is located at 30 degrees 2 minutes 36 seconds north latitude, 87 degrees 0 minutes 24 seconds west longitude. The uppermost structure is located at 30 degrees 2 minutes 33.3 seconds north latitude, 87 degrees 0 minutes 23.8 seconds west longitude.





whoops i read your question wrong. i thought you were looking for the coordinates. from everything ive heard from buddies diving it, is is really starting to get loaded up with fish. i cant wait to dive it next summer. i personally wish it had been placed in about 600 plus feet of water, but that's just me. do a forum search on "oriskany" and you will come across TONS of old, helpful threads.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (12/3/2008)*Orinksky huh? never heard of that one. but as for the ORISKANY, it is located at 30 degrees 2 minutes 36 seconds north latitude, 87 degrees 0 minutes 24 seconds west longitude. The uppermost structure is located at 30 degrees 2 minutes 33.3 seconds north latitude, 87 degrees 0 minutes 23.8 seconds west longitude.
> 
> 
> whoops i read your question wrong. i thought you were looking for the coordinates. from everything ive heard from buddies diving it, is is really starting to get loaded up with fish. i cant wait to dive it next summer. i personally wish it had been placed in about 600 plus feet of water, but that's just me. do a forum search on "oriskany" and you will come across TONS of old, helpful threads.


You read it wrong, because you were too busy trying to bust the guy's balls for spelling it wrong. You know what he meant, so there was no need to post your original comment.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

WTF! damn thats cold

way to make it right woody :clap


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *BuckWild (12/3/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *The Blue Hoo (12/3/2008)*Orinksky huh? never heard of that one. but as for the ORISKANY, it is located at 30 degrees 2 minutes 36 seconds north latitude, 87 degrees 0 minutes 24 seconds west longitude. The uppermost structure is located at 30 degrees 2 minutes 33.3 seconds north latitude, 87 degrees 0 minutes 23.8 seconds west longitude.
> ...


And you are too busy busting his balls about busting the original poster's balls to add anything positive to the thread.:letsdrink

To answer the original question. Yes the Oriskany is starting to hold more and more fish. It is a big reef. Many people report catching fish on the sand to the sides of the ship and off the bow. During the summer months the superstructure area usually has about 6+ dive boatson it. But fishing off to the side or over the bow I am toldis some decent fishing.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I read on a local dive site that the wreck shifted and now the superstructure is below "safe" diving depths? Any news on that?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *hjorgan (12/3/2008)*I read on a local dive site that the wreck shifted and now the superstructure is below "safe" diving depths? Any news on that?


Everything is about 8-10 feet deeper now I believe. The flight deck was at about 135 before the ship shifted/settled a bit. The super structure is still well within reach.


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

I dove it a few months ago before the storm. There were fish everywhere on that wreck. Also there was a fishing boat around the bow and they were doing real well. Everytime I looked their way it seemed they had a fish. Here are some pics from that dive.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Cool pics Wirebitter, Thanks.

Skip


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Wirebiter, Thats some cool looking pictures. Did you see any wahoo in the area? Are grouper sticking there heads out of the structure yet? Gene


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

There were so many nooks and cranny's out there on that structure there is no doubt that grouper are all over that thing. I saw a bunch of those near extinct gulf red snapper, a monster AJ, trigger, lots of urchins, and bait fish that would not end. I didn't see any wahoo, or grouper, but I am sure with all that bait everythingstops there at one point or another.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

ive shot grouper off the o, but there are big ajs and plenty of almacos and everything else

great reef that everyone should see and fish

SSI


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

:Flipbird if i wanna rattle the guy's cage for misspelling, that's my choice. dont act like yall have never done it. i answered his question


----------



## uniqueusername (Jul 10, 2008)

You are a pompous, arrogant idiot who is so full of shit I can smell it from my computer. Please feel free to spell check my post.


----------



## rongarrett (Dec 2, 2008)

Well guys, since I have not posted here in awhile, many of you don't know me. Those who do know me will vouch that I am no rookie. Been around awhile and caught more fish than the guy who "rattled my cage". I'm a big boy, I don't hide behind some ficticious name. I'm proud to walk up to any of you and shake your hand. I don't post anything from behind my computer that I won't say to your face. I'm a true Georgia ******* and proud of it. Having said that I was born and raised in Panama City, out on the beach. I still fish in Florida every chance I get, usually once a month or so.

At one time that once a month was out of Pensacola. Back then personal attacks and foul language would not be tolerated, but that was then. Rest assured I don't need anyone to take up for me. Anyone having an issue with me, I will be glad to talk it over with you over a cup of coffee, in person, face to face.

I like to troll and thus was interested if the predictions for Orinskany, {that better?} were true. Bouys yet? Is there a standing wave where it is from currents? Are those Amberjacks I see in the pic?

Thanks for the cords. Now I know where it is. 

Good day.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Ron if the weather holds we are hitting the O' next week for some stress relief.

I'll have pics and a report if it works out.

Will be our first trip there.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh and I almost PMd you to correct your sig for you

but then I realized I like it better like it is



"Old fishermen never die, they just small that way"



Way better than "smell that way"

:clap:clap


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I have caught wahoo a few miles past the carrier trolling between structures.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

OK I'm 90% sure we are hitting the O-spot tomorrow.



I don't have any numbers AROUND the O though.



If you are feeling new-year's generous, PM me some good spots and you are sure to get MAJOR GOOD KARMA for 2009!!!!

:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink



Plus I'll send you a present!

:clap:clap


----------

